# need help with installing a bn20



## bjppl (Nov 10, 2014)

hi, just got my bn20 3weeks ago but have being having problem using it. i did the installation of the software which was ok but when i tried cleaning (flush) as the prompt required. it only cleaned the first slot and keeps on show "insert a cleaning fluid catridge, when you insert the catridge operation will start.after the operation has started click ok. " on the sreen when i tried cleaning other slot. pls i need a lasting solution.


----------

